# 2002 Jetta VR6 Problems?



## kentae3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking to buy this for $4000 from the Manager of a VW who got a new car. It needs brakes which is fine I can replace those myself but is there any other common problems I should know about? It's got 131,000km top of the line. So I'm just looking for common problems not every problem out there haha


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Have you ever bought a used car before? make sure everything works. Check for rust, if things are in good shape. See if the window recall was done.

There's really no big secret on this particular model.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Check to see if the Timing chains were done. 

Laz


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure why he would need chains with such low mileage. But I would be concerned with the cooling system. Water pump, crack pipe, oil cooler hoses etc etc


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## [email protected]toParts (Oct 26, 2012)

HavokRuels said:


> Not sure why he would need chains with such low mileage. But I would be concerned with the cooling system. Water pump, crack pipe, oil cooler hoses etc etc
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 These are all very true. Also plug wires and coilpack. And more commonly at this mileage instead of the timing chains is the timing chain guides. They get brittle and crack. This allows chain slap which will result in premature failure of your timing chains. The noise from this is pretty distinct and can be heard on the drivers side of the engine.


----------

